# how much should a pill of molly weigh?



## ismokebomb (Oct 20, 2009)

how many milligrams should the powder of one pill of mdma weigh? anyone know?


----------



## jewfr00 (Oct 20, 2009)

220mg-250mg is normal


----------



## jewfr00 (Oct 20, 2009)

some bigger tabs exceed that but you should really stick there. here u go, http://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 21, 2009)

jewfr00 said:


> 220mg-250mg is normal


for mollys? i thought thats what it should be for a regular thizzle


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 22, 2009)

jewfr00 said:


> 220mg-250mg is normal


sell me molly?

j/k



100mg is the accepted standard dose for mdma. should cost $10-20.


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sell me molly?
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


kk good THNX! LOL because i bought 8 grams for 400 dollars and i thought i was in trouble for a second lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 22, 2009)

ismokebomb said:


> kk good THNX! LOL because i bought 8 grams for 400 dollars and i thought i was in trouble for a second lol


if its good so are you. not a bad price at all.


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> if its good so are you. not a bad price at all.


kk cool


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 30, 2009)

220 mg dose! Whoa cowboy, stop chewing on so much tobacco!

The standard as Slikwill said is 100mg... which in my neck of the woods would run u about 15-20 bucks.... molly has no filler... therefore, one cap will have you on a decent roll if you have a moderate tolerance... if heavy, then two caps will do your body good


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 30, 2009)

Well to be fair he said the powder of one pill, not the amount of MDMA. A pill usually does weigh 250+ mg.


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 30, 2009)

Then again the title says a pill of molly, but 'the powder of one pill of MDMA' sounds like hes talking about regular pills...w/e


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 6, 2009)

The average ecstasy tablet contains 70mg of MDMA. The average MDMA dose is 100mg. If you had a good tablet with only MDMA the average would likely be 90mg-100mg.


----------

